# Slow day: Any good new nicknames for Derrick Rose?



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I was just thinking, we are in the playoffs we need to give our floor general a good nick name, any ideas?

Has the general ever been used? I think it's o.k. but not creative enough.

I also liked Numero Uno because he is of course #1

Wild Rose, Rosy Red (Sounds girly but it fits the team colors)

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

7RINGS? said:


> I was just thinking, we are in the playoffs we need to give our floor general a good nick name, any ideas?
> 
> Has the general ever been used? I think it's o.k. but not creative enough.
> 
> ...


I like Blade.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I like Blade.


As do I.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Poohdini


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dero was Derosa's nick name when he was on the Cubs, now that hes gone its free to use.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Brother from another Planet
Fast Break
Salvation


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its tough making up cool nicknames for guys, if only it was as easy as making up bad nicknames.

Joakim Slowa
Tyrus the Dud Thomas
Kirt Hinrich isnt that what vinny calls him?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I like Dagger.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Rosaretti Veyron*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i said blade a long time ago.

hence the apple incident as well as is style of play.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I like Shush 

As in Mr Shush ...Steve Buscemi's character who was the assasin( I think it was Steve Buscemi ) in "Things to do in Denver when you're dead"


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

By the way BenDeng ..I'm looking at your sig and wondering how the hell Trent Hassell allowed President Obama have his Bulls jersey and plaster his own name over it

Weird


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the hawk is also angry...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its tough making up cool nicknames for guys, if only it was as easy as making up bad nicknames.
> 
> Joakim Slowa
> Tyrus the Dud Thomas
> Kirt Hinrich isnt that what vinny calls him?


My personal favorite for Noah is...

"You must be Joakim"


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Not to be confused with Ray Allen, but how about:

Jesus Rose


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

I got it how about *Rose Bull like the "Rose Bowl"?*


----------



## JordanRoseDaBulls (May 27, 2008)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Not to be confused with Ray Allen, but how about:
> 
> Jesus Rose


How bout PointGod!


----------



## Miracles (May 12, 2008)

VanLier once called Noah "The Witch Doctor". I like that name for Noah. The name Blade should be used only for John Salmons, because I swear the man looks just like Wesley Snipes younger brother. Rose on the other hand I don't know...how about Derrick "Deep Dish" Rose. :afro: -willieblack-


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

"His Royal Airness"


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

"turnstile"?.......for the way offensive players just go right through him?

"twister"......for the way players blow by him?.....

"the matador".......for his ole' defense?

"teflon".......because he "sticks" to no one?

"the tom-tom kid".....because he's always getting beaten?

i got a million of em'.......i believe he's the next bulls real star, but real nicknames are earned before a few sportcenter plays.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

party pooper.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> party pooper.


i'll be that:champagne:; however, the internet has poisoned my basketball viewing (lol). i probably should've never gotten involved in this habit, since i've been a fan for 40 years. it's just that reading some of the "hype" surrounding today's players is tough to readily or seriously particpate in .

for example, after one of the games a comcast poll was done recently that asked "who had the better rookie season micheal jordan or derrick rose"......and rose won.:wtf:

that speaks volumes about the casual fan, many of whom espouse their basketball "acumen" in this very cyberspace. 

but please continue.....far from me to pee in the punch bowl....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Derrick Rose

The One
The Resurrection
The Second Coming
Second City Prince
Super Saiyan 1
Vegeta


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> "turnstile"?.......for the way offensive players just go right through him?
> 
> "twister"......for the way players blow by him?.....
> 
> ...


You get your panties in a bunch when people say negative stuff about Ben Gordon, Noah and Tyrus Thomas but here you are blasting the best player on the team by far. :wtf:


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Derrick Rose
> 
> *The One*
> The Resurrection
> ...


Thats the best one


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The One has a ring to it...


I don't know, I think a nickname for him will develop naturally


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> You get your panties in a bunch when people say negative stuff about Ben Gordon, Noah and Tyrus Thomas but here you are blasting the best player on the team by far.



now, now, rose's teat is big enough for you all to suckle on. i'll wait my turn.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> now, now, rose's teat is big enough for you all to suckle on. i'll wait my turn.


I forgot your too busy suckling on Tyrus Thomas.... teat.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> How about Derrick "Deep Dish" Rose.


I like this.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quiet Riot Rose


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I have my own nickname for him, "The Miracle". 1.7% chance and the performance tonight.

I like Derrick "Quiet Riot" Rose too. Cool name.


----------

